# Problems with write access on Samba



## Dare (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello,

I've managed to create myself a network samba shares on my FreeBSD machine, but I have problems with writing. I can map my downloads path on Windows 7 home machines but I have to login using my Freebsd user and password. Then I can browse and create directories and files on that share (using Windows Explorer). The thing is when I try to write using other application i.e. Steam I cannot write in that directories. I suppose that I would need to authenticate through apps somehow using my FreeBSD user and pass , but I actually don't want that. I'd like to allow users from 192.168.0.0/24 network to read and write without need for authentication. Is this possible?

This is how my smb.conf looks like: 
http://pastebin.com/gCchZQvC


----------



## Sebulon (Jan 18, 2013)

Please show the output of:
`# mount`
`# getfacl /media/music`
`# getfacl /home/rtorrent/download`

When your windows user has authenticated towards the server, the apps that want to write inside of it should should have as much access as "you" have. ItÂ´s strange that you are able to write files with explorer but other apps canÂ´t.

/Sebulon


----------



## Dare (Jan 18, 2013)

*mount*: 

```
/dev/ada0p2 on / (ufs, local, journaled soft-updates)
devfs on /dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
devfs on /var/named/dev (devfs, local, multilabel)
```

*getfacl /media/music*:

```
# file: /media/music
# owner: dare
# group: dare
user::rwx
group::r-x
other::r-x
```

*getfacl /home/rtorrent/download*:

```
# file: /home/rtorrent/download
# owner: rtorrent
# group: rtorrent
user::rwx
group::rwx
other::rwx
```

Yes, that is truly strange. From these outputs I can see 2 solutions:
1) Changing the ownership of downloads to dare:dare - which, correct me if I'm wrong, will disable writing rights to rtorrent 
2) Changing smb.conf to enable guest writing like this:

```
comment = torrent downloads
   path = /home/rtorrent/download
   writable = yes
   guest ok = yes
   guest account = rtorrent
   guest only = yes
```


----------



## Dare (Jan 18, 2013)

And the 2nd option did the trick! Thanks Sebulon for troubleshooting help and teaching getfacl(1) command.


----------



## Sebulon (Jan 18, 2013)

Np, glad you worked it out

/Sebulon


----------

